# Forgotten Realms Online campaign



## alex1g (Nov 26, 2004)

Looking for a couple of more ppl to join my Forgotten Realms Online Campaign. Software we use is Klooge and Ventrilo. I'm a non linear DM so if the group wants to go where ever I'm up for it. I use all the maps from FR Atlas CD so all the maps are authetic to the world. Of course will have side quest and adlib if the game demands it. Am using 3.5 rules. Time line is after the destruction of Cormyr. PCs are the standard Players Handbook class. Players start at 3rd lvl.
Anyway I have 5 FREE slots for the game. All you have to do is install the Klooge Client, which is FREE, and you can connect to my game. There's other games out there but some require licenses. So if you are interested in playing in FREE Forgotten Realms Campaign drop by

http://www.forgottenadventures.com/


----------



## Starman (Nov 27, 2004)

You might have more luck in the Talking the Talk forum. That's where most gamers hang out who are looking for online games.

Starman (sounding like a broken record)


----------

